# Dark Disciples April '11



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

* Dark Disciples April '11 *







Sorry for the belated thread, I've been so busy executing noobs on League of Legends that I couldn't be fucked with it. 

Anyway, here we go guys! Once again you rock and you get a special Jezzie and the team thanks in the form of a funky green username and the DD badge of honour.

Top job.


The April Disciples are:-

*Vaz* 694 
*djinn24* 519 
*ckcrawford* 505



*Viscount Vash* 24 
steampunktau 23 
*ckcrawford* 22 
*Angelus Censura* 21 
*Serpion5* 20 
*Zodd* 18 
Epidemius 18 
Geist 18 
*Vaz* 17 
StalkerZero 17 
Hammer49 17 
*aboytervigon* 16 
*Cypher871* 16 
*Bane_of_Kings* 16 
Azzagorn 16 
*Zaden* 16 
*Jezlad* 15 
VX485 15




> *What Does It Mean?*
> Being a Dark Disciple means you're a stand out poster. You get access to some of the features our supporters enjoy and some new hidden ones, get a cool new award and a month (or more) of standing out in the crowd.
> 
> *So - how do you become a Dark Disciple?*
> ...



*Recently had your Award vanish?*

Viscount Vash failed his _*Don't press dat!*_ roll in the Admin CP.
If your Dark Disciples Award has the wrong date or has not re-appeared PM Vash and he will sort it out for you.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Bumpy bump.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Grats everyone! Nice to see some fresh faces joining the ranks!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Great to see both the amount of people who have managed to retain their Green Usernames as well as those of you who have made a first appearance.

I would like to add my thanks to Jez's to all who have managed to keep the boards busy with their impressive amount of posts and threads.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I would like to thank for the nice award.

And gratulations to all the other recievers of the award.:clapping:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice work guys, especially those of you cranking out the +500 post counts!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Djinn24 beat me. What a slut. lol. Just kidding. good job guys.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats to all the recipients of the DD award. Just remember to keep your feet on the ground and keep reaching for the stars.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats everyone, and thanks for the award again .


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

One day I need to hit that crazy post count haha. I don't think I have enough relevant things to say, hell, some of my stuff is boderline as it is 

Thanks for letting me keep the shiny medal!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Good job Everyone, I knew I couldn't keep up spamming the forums like that, damm work getting in my way.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Did I do twenty threads?! :shok: 

I conscioussly recall only sixteen... 

Oh well, I`ll dedicate myself to post cap next time. Congrats to everyone who succeeded and I love Jez`s reason for the delay! :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations to everyone who kept there's, and especially to all the fresh meat who've helped contribute to the site. =).


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations and keep the good work


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Congratulations all.

Just wondering where my medal went?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry about that, we had a little trouble with them.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Heh No problem ty


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Space chimps? Hidden in the forum?


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Well done people. One day I shall hope to get an award. Until then...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I tried to do it last mouth, got 17 threads up (amybe more) but I must of posted the last few up too late.

Ok, lets try this again! :victory:


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Grats & may the Emperors justice be swift with the heretics around here!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I did it, got 15 threads within the month (I checked this) I can give you the links if you don't beleave me.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> I did it, got 15 threads within the month (I checked this) I can give you the links if you don't beleave me.


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/misc.php?do=page&template=stats


----------

